# Approaching Daniel 7-12 in light of eschatology



## Herald (Jul 20, 2008)

Let's say you just finished a preaching series on Daniel 1-6. You have a four month hiatus before you resume the series. You're unsettled as to your eschatological position. Historic pre-mil? Post-mil? A-mil? There's a good chance you won't have a formed position by the time you resume the series. How would you approach these chapters given the above information?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 20, 2008)

Carefully Bill, very carefully.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are like me, then you don't really think there is anything outside of Dan. 12:2 refering explicitly to "events" of the end, and a few verses in ch7 (8, 20-21, 24-25) that allude to an end-time opponent of the church.

I think it is all focused on Christ, it is all anticipating his coming to 1) execute his salvation, and 2) set up his kingdom. All of these things happened between 4BC and 90AD _at the outside,_ depending on when you think John wrote Revelation (I think there is a likely allusion to the Temple's destruction in 9:27, and one reference, 9:24, to the closing of the canon).

These chapters were written to comfort the faithful in the silent, post-exilic years (about 400 years). They told of events and circumstances in those days before they happened, and gave assurance to the Jews that God had not forgotten them, abandoned them, or mislaid his Promise of the Messiah. He would never quit being the Judge of All; the proud princes of the world did his bidding, whether they were paying attention or not. And in the end all would be accomplished according to design.

So my simple answer is: I find precious little there that is eschatological, so that I preached it almost entirely without reference to consummative eschatology.


----------



## Herald (Jul 20, 2008)

Bruce, you understand my concern, don't you? With my background being steeped in dispensationalism, I still have to work hard not to fall into that trap. You reinforced a paradigm into Daniel that I was taught previously. Thank you.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 20, 2008)

Bill,

My dispensational training kept me far away from Daniel during most of my ministry. When you had George Ladd for a teacher, your historic premil is not much different from being an amil with a case of denial. I would tread carefully, prayerfully, and with a powerful flashlight (e.g., Duguid's commentary).

$15.17 would purchase all of the peace of mind I needed at . . . Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Daniel (Reformed Expository Commentary) (Hardcover) by Iain Duguid 9781596380684. 

Just don't get caught in the proverbial buzzsaw of the "paradigm shift."


----------



## Herald (Jul 20, 2008)

Brother Dennis,

This commentary is already a part of my library. It played a key role in my series on Daniel 1-6. I parted a few times with Dr. Duguid but not often. These are dangerous waters for me because I will be exposed to a section of theology that will force me to remove my head from the sand. I've been quite comfortable with my self-induced ignorance in this area. 

As for paradigm shifts; if I can withstand the onslaught of being a Baptist in crisis for nearly two years (and closer to making the leap to paedobaptism than many of you may realize), I'm pretty sure I can avoid another buzz saw.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 20, 2008)

Bill,
Daniel 7 speaks of the ascension of Christ. 
Daniel 9:24-27 speaks of the the earthly ministry and cross work of Jesus , he makes and end of the sacrificial system with His perfect sacrifice.[chapel library had a good track on the 70th week of daniel 9]
Daniel 10 is a great encouragement to prayer, and seemingly delayed answers



> 1) to bring transgression to an end
> 2) to seal up sin
> 3) to make atonement for guilt
> 70 Weeks to... 4) to bring in everlasting righteousness
> ...


 Jesus did this.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 20, 2008)

Why take any position on it since you are undecided? As a lay person, I would read want you to the passages and give the alternative views of how pre-mil, post-mil, and amil would view this. Sure, some little old ladies will be confused but those who are tired of reheated, canned pablum from the pulpit will love you. Plus, it's more honest to not pretend to certainty when there is none.


----------

